# Complete noob; Creating a grow Space



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello all,

I have decided I would like to try my hand at growing. So as an experiment I want to try out growing 2 plants. I have never done anything like this. I do not even grow a normal garden. Since this is just an experiment, I hope to keep the costs down as much as possible. If it turns out I am good at this then I do have the means to make something more extravagant. But for now I am doing this on the cheap. As a final thought I never want to have any more than what I can use myself. I do not foresee myself converting the entire room over to this. So any help you can give would be much appreciated.

First things first, before getting to the grow part, I would like some advice to growing a couple plants in the space I have. What I have is a spare bedroom in the second floor of my house. This room is completely unused other than as storage for some random items. This room is 10' x 11' with a 9' ceiling. There is a 2'w x 4.5'h window located in the center of the east facing wall. This room also contains a 2' x 6' closet with a standard door on the west facing wall.

How much space to I need to reserve to grow 2 plants?
Does the area need to be completely contained?
Does light need to be 100 percent controlled? Will that mean I need to build an enclosure?
Can the closet be used? How?
I do not allow smoking in my house and I own no pets, will odors be an issue?
These are just some starter questions. I hope you guys are patient. LOL

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2019)

I grow in a small cabinet not quite 3 ft wide nor 2 ft deep but about 4 ft tall or 5...I use an LED setup but on the cheaper you could use a T5 fixture or some such to experiment with...Maybe a tent or even closet...there will be more ideas forthcoming Im sure...


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

M - best thing to do is just jump in -- U can grow in the closet but U gonna have heat problems !-- a warning though smoking weed is not addictive but growing it is !-- U may want to look at grow tents and put it in the empty room !--They come in different sizes -- 2 plants in a tent should work fine !-- Light ? -- I would suggest an LED - maybe 1,200 watts --Light leakage is only a problem for stealth - U got a window glowing with  pink light someone gonna figure out what U doing -- Black out the windows with tin foil -- growing is all about environment !
U came to the right place M.
Any ideas on what U would like to grow ?-- RE there grows some autos - might be a good way to get your feet wet !-- I would suggest U buy feminized seed so everyone is a girl!
I run a continuous grow with mostly indicas -- I clone and run the same plant over and over - I grew a White Widow for 4 1/2 years -- I'm in the process of setting back up after a move - Moved from Corpus Christi to East Texas -- I'm helping my nephew set up a grow -- which will probably all come to my house after we sell the beach house and I buy me a little secluded place !-- At the moment there are 18 rooted cuttings in my aero cloner -- and I got about 15 plants to sex before I can really start growing -I sex them to get rid of any boys The girls will be my harem -I clone and run which ever one I want !- I use 2 grow Areas - One for bloom and one for veg -- Good Luck to U !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2019)

Pot is not a cheap plant to grow, first off. The cheapest way is outdoors. So you will need lighting. What are you thinking? A small LED would be fine for 2 plants and if you find you love this growing thing you can add more later.  I started in my bathtub, then a closet and now a bathroom and outside. Are you doing dirt or water farming? Are you concerned about doing organic or regular? You will need good air movement, a good fan. As far as odor, yes it is a problem.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

Unless you are planning to grow autoflowering plants, you will need absolute darkness for 12 hours per day. I have a 2x4x4 foot grow tent that I grew up to 4 plants in but 2 would be better. The closet will work but you will need to get hot air out and fresh, cooler air in with a fan if you go that route. Odor can be a problem. They make charcoal filters for that. I grew with t5 bulbs for a couple of years with ok results but for the same price as a t5 fixture now you can buy an led that will perform better. It isn’t a cheap hobby. My initial thoughts investment was around $500 for a light, a tent, some fans, dirt, pots, nutrients and seeds. I have probably spent another $700 since(7 years and counting) on better lights, bigger tent, better exhaust, seeds, nutes, dirt, etc but I have grown pounds of weed. I only grow to make smoke for me and family and friends.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

M -- I'm angling to run the grow end of a dispensary in a partnership when Texas goes medical or recreational -- 
Not many in Texas got something like the hive mind I have in The Home of the Old Farts Club !-- Some think I got a snowballs chance in hell but Growing weed and making liqour are the only skills I got left ! -


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

If I was you and I wanted to dip my toe so to speak, I would go with this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mars-Hydro...=25422212467503612bc51bbf4006af4d7e6ffc98dc73


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey everyone. Thanks all for your replies. I should clear up something because I think I miss-spoke. When I said I wanted to do this on the cheap what I was thinking of was another post on this form where someone built a grow room and spent upwards of $2,000. That's not what I want. So let me say it another way. If I have a budget of $200 for just the space, not including seed, organics or any other part of the growing process, but including the enclosure, lights, fans, timers etc... can that be done?

I like the idea of a 4'w x 2'd x 6'h enclosure I should be able to build myself with maybe some 1"x 1" and paneling I can buy from Home Depot for not that much. This way it can be a free standing cabinet I can put in the corner of the room and it gives me a way of maintaining 100% light control. Are there plans out there or should I just fashion something myself?


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

Checking out grow tents, didn't know what that was until a second ago. Might be the best option for me.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, looking at a 48"x 24"x 60" tent on Amazon made by Finnhomy for $65. (I'd link it but not sure it links are allowed on this forumn.) Looks like just what I need. Anyone familiar with this brand? Is there a better one to go with? 

Thanks


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

The link I posted is to a grow tent/light combo.  Right up your alley


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Buy the sp 150 and 24/48/60 tent great combo for 209


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey St_Nick. I see what you mean. Getting the whole kit at once is much easier. One thing though. I don't do e-Bay. I got ripped off by them once and wont deal with them. What about the kits I am seeing on Amazon? Like this one?

https://www.amazon.com/TopoGrow-Com...CRR46K6BGPH&psc=1&refRID=EATH50F2PCRR46K6BGPH

Does this one serve the same purpose? I like that is has a charcoal filtered fan. Should help controlling the odors.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

M - My grow room is about 10ft-x- 10ft - It's a room built into a stripped out mobile home that was 30ft underwater during Harvey !-- The AC unit blows out into the rest of the trailer -- I guess what I'm saying is work with what U got or can get !-- Use good light like the one Nick suggested --control your environment ( watch your temp and humidity) and grow the best genetics U can get !-- There are many seed companies-- don't buy cheap **** !-- U can shop for seed at places like Seedfinders or Leafly -- They are seed registries and only tell U where U can find the variety U want !-- Something U should know is when they say a plant finishes in 60 days that is not from the time it comes up -- That is approximately how long it will take to mature after it goes into bloom with a light change to 12/12 !
Most - No !-  All the stuff I grow came to me from my friends here -- or I bred it from that stock -- I have seed to plants that make beautiful pink and purple flowers (bud)--Some U smell and say - that is blueberry !-- So many varieties to choose from  !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

Not to be a pain but the light is pretty under powered and looking at reviews, one said the fan died in 3 months, another said the led had an issue and amazon would only take it back as the whole kit. That would or might ruin your grow. The tent you referenced paired with a different led would work but the carbon filter and exhaust fan added on will put you way over budget...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

What he said.  That light is a turd.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Try this instead 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PFCGY4... 2ft Four for 4x4 Coverage&sb-ci-a=B07PFCGY4P

If you think I'm pushing this light you are right .  It works, and well


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Lights are the single biggest investment you make and there is a big difference in how they work


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, so this will cost more than I was hoping. But there are ways to accommodate that. I can spread out the cost over time. If buying a kit, or at least THAT kit is not the way to go, then let me back up. How about we make a list of the item i'd need. This way I know I am getting something of good quality. And by buying individually I can spread out the costs some. FWIW, Amazon Prime is awesome, lots of times this deliver in 1 day now. LOL

So I will go with this Tent: https://www.amazon.com/Finnhomy-Hyd...69288756&sprefix=Finnhomy,aps,172&sr=8-4&th=1

How about a light, What do you suggest?


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks St_Nick, I'll look at that one.

What about the floor dimensions. I just watched a Youtube video that recommended a 36" x 36" space rather than a 24" x 48" because of better light distribution. On my end one or the other does not make much difference. Thoughts?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

The MarsHydro st_nick suggested would be the one, they also have this one-

MARS HYDRO TS 1000W Led Grow Light Sunlike Full Spectrum LED Growing Lights for Indoor Plants Greenhouse Veg Bloom with Updated 342 LEDs Hydroponic Led Growing Lamps with Hanger Actual Power 150Watt https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RSRX1RS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_IpxIDbQC9MGNN

I have not tried MarsHydro do I can’t vouch for them. I have a King Plus 1200 LED that I like(also on Amazon). All 3 are the same price.

You won’t need the filter for a couple or a few months. The tent, light and exhaust fan as well as (ideally) a reciprocating fan are needed to veg. I don’t have a reciprocating fan so I just use some cheapo Walmart small room fans (around $20).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

mleiter said:


> Thanks St_Nick, I'll look at that one.
> 
> What about the floor dimensions. I just watched a Youtube video that recommended a 36" x 36" space rather than a 24" x 48" because of better light distribution. On my end one or the other does not make much difference. Thoughts?


36x36 is 9 sq feet vs 8 sq ft. I have a 3x3 and always wish I had more space(but if I had a 4x4 ft I’d probably want a 5x5)...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

The light I pointed you at is for a 24x48.  You buy the tent to fit the light.  For instance.  I run this light in a 24x48x60.  I run 2 of the sp250 models in a 48 x 48 by 76.  In the 2x4 tent, a 4 inch fan and filter will work well.  If you go bigger you will need a bigger fan.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

st_nick is correct. I can’t keep my 3x3 tent cool enough in the summer with a 4” fan...


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, so I'll stick with the 24"x48" Tent.

For the light I now have a choice the MarsHydro or the King Plus 1200. I hate to be a pain but how do I decide between the 2? Or do I just pick one?

I guess the only other thing I need to get started is an exhaust fan. There si a Hydro Crunch 100CFM carbon fan on Amazon for $65. Will that work? https://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Crunch...ilter+fan&qid=1569289630&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-6


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFRNPR...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

As to the light.  I would be biased if I tried to choose for ya.  Whit light is the latest technology, Blurple is last year.  Next year?  Who knows?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

I would like to try a white LED but I have what I have. I’d try the Mars...

I think I read somewhere you want to exchange air 5 times per minute. I think 100 cfm would be 2.5 times per minute for that size tent(40 cu ft). My fan is only 140cfm which is not enough for my tent in the summer but works fine the other 3 seasons.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2019)

Here’s the thing, if you smoke or otherwise use pot...growing your own will be cheaper in the long run...get stuff to grow with that works so you don’t waste your money...like was said earlier, it not a cheap hobby but buying your weed ain’t cheap either and how do you know what you got if you didn’t grow it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

We all suffer from equipment envy so buy the best you can with the money you have. You will still want better. The cannabis is always greener in the other persons grow room or something like that...


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

2RedEyes, Exactly. There is a saying. "If you buy cheap crap, sometimes that is exactly what you get, cheap crap." I do not mind spending money if I understand why I am spending it.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 23, 2019)

OK here is my buy list.

Tent: Finnhomy Grow Tent 24" x 48" x 60" $65.99
Light: Mars Hrdyo SP 150 LED grow light; $139.99
Fan: Vivosun Air Filtration Kit; $94.88

Total: $329.26
and it'll all be delivered by Thursday 

Thanks everyone for your help.I can't wait to get started. I am sure I will have a million question to ask. Especially the fun ones like seeds; which, where, how much? But that's for another day I will be in touch.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2019)

Now go gitcha some quality seeds and go fer it!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 23, 2019)

But do a whole lotta reading round here before you wet those expensive seeds...best not rush this as it’s a long ride...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 24, 2019)

Depends on the light you decide on. If your lights footprint is big and wide the 3x3 would be best. If you get a light like the mars sp250 then you want the 2x4.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey guys, I was re-reading the specs for the Mar Hydro SP lights and I think I got the wrong one. I ordered the SP 150 but on their web site they say this light is for a 1.5' x 3' space. My tent is 2' x 4'. Should I have  ordered the SP 250 instead?

My order has already gone through, but I could return it for free if I need too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2019)

The 250 is quite a bit more expensive than the 150. PAR is a pretty important spec. It is a measure of light available to the plant to perform photosynthesis. The 250 has a PAR of 490. The 150 is 275. So yes the 250 would be better. Mars also has a white light LED that is $144 with a PAR of 550(though it looks like it would be better used in s 3x3 tent). It is all a trade off. I grew some of the best bud I had ever had(up until that point in my life) growing with t5 bulbs and though I don’t know the PAR measurement of that fixture, I am sure it was much less than the 150 you purchased. If you have the extra $100, buy the 250. If not use the 150. If you get bit by the grow bug many of us have, you will be buying better equipment at some point...


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 24, 2019)

If 36''x36'' tent, I recommend you mars hydro tsw2000, but it will over your budget, you need more light to cover your area. I have a 48''x48'' area, and I use their sp250x2, perfect match.
click here: https://www.mars-hydro.com/by-coverage/3-x3-grow-lighting/grow-kit-3x3


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Sep 24, 2019)

yeah, for 2x4 tent, the sp250 is the best choice


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2019)

LOL--now that that is done, you get to move on to picking seeds, growing medium, pots, and nutrients.  This stuff is as important as your light and ventilation.  

If you can afford it, I would definitely get the 250 light.  You might want to see if you can get ahold of them and cancel the order for the 150 and make an order for the 250, rather than return it after the fact (such a PITA to return things).  I really think you will be disappointed in the performance of the 150 in a 2 x 4 space.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 24, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you can afford it, I would definitely get the 250 light.  You might want to see if you can get ahold of them and cancel the order for the 150 and make an order for the 250, rather than return it after the fact (such a PITA to return things).  I really think you will be disappointed in the performance of the 150 in a 2 x 4 space.



I actually woke up this morning thinking the same thing. I tried to cancel my order but it had already shipped. But one of the nice things about Amazon Prime is I get free returns no questions asked. As long as the item is in new condition. In this case i wont even open the box. I'll just slap a shipping label on it and drop it off at UPS. I went ahead and ordered the SP-250. I just didn't want to have the most important item I get be an inferior product for my build. I'd end up regretting it and end up wasting money when I break down and buy the right light later on.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, if you start liking growing like the rest of us poor suckers, you gonna need another light for taking them clones and setting up both veg and flower areas...maybe a few....you gonna grow in dirt I guess, what kinda nutes?


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

Like I said growing is an addiction !--Look at these grow junkies ?-- What y'all gonna recommend for seed ?-- Don't be talking him into some of that Road Kill Skunk -- Have him stacking carbon filters -- Maybe a nice fruity fast finishing Indica ?-- Or one them monsters from Bohdi ?
Some feminized seed for sure !


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m on my 3rd or 4th experimental light...got one workin well now and I have a spare light that I can move around to cover some sprouts or something as needed...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 24, 2019)

Good call. You will be much more satisfied with the light. Did you buy seeds yet? Are you going with indica or sativa?


----------



## mleiter (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey.

I started looking at seeds last night. I thought I found something but then I say some comments about the web site I was looking at so now i am starting over.

Here is a little about my history so you know where I am coming from.

My experience with cannabis is really limited. Back in the 1990s until about 2004 were my party days. MDMA was my drug of choice because I was big into EDM music and going to raves and all that nonsense. Occasionally I would take a hit off someone’s joint, but for the most part I just preferred X or coke. I don't do any of the shit anymore. I cleaned myself up years ago and now all I do is drink. Even that I am doing less and less. I decided to quit drinking beer altogether because it was making me fat. Now all I do is maybe 1 or 2 vodka crans in the evening before going to bed.

Still it would be nice to be able to pop in a movie on a Saturday night and have a little fun. Or if  a DJ I liked came to town be able to go out enjoy the music and not get hammered with alcohol. A few years ago I had a girlfriend of mine bring me some Wana brand edibles from Colorado. These were sativa dominant gummies. The package said they were 10mg THC in each gummy. I found them to be very strong and they REALLY fucked with my head. Almost felt psychedelic, like I had dropped acid or something. (I used to do jellies too). In certain situation this was OK, but I didn't want to be around people. All I wanted to do was sit in my room and listen to music. I tried taking 1 at a concert and it got so intense I had to get a friend I was with take me home. So long story short, I do not think sativa dominant strains are for me. LOL

Given this, I would like to try out Indicia heavy strains to see if I like those better. Maybe like 85%/15% something like that. Something that gives me a good body buzz, but won’t make me sleepy and something that does not get into my head too much. I’d also be interested in a strain I can use when I am out at a concert or something like that.

Also, since this is my first time, something that is easy to grow. What about auto-flowering strains? Are they worth using?

Can you suggest a seed bank?

Thanks all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2019)

I recently picked up some Purple Punch at the dispensary and liked it so much that I ordered seeds.  It is a cross of Larry OG and Grandaddy Purple.  It is pretty stony.  Anything that is 85% indica is probably going to make you at last a little sleepy.

If you are serious about growing and want quality plants, I'd stick with photoperiod plants rather than autoflowering.


----------



## Keef (Sep 24, 2019)

M - I was a legal Morphine junkie for most of a decade and now make my own medicine --I use weed orally for medicine and smoke for pleasure -- I make cannacaps and sometimes a coconut oil extract -- My thoughts on edibles
are take about 3 of these caps and have a regular brownie !-- Have 2 !-- They go good with coffee and donuts as well ! 
Steak will work !-- The cannacaps are just empty 00 gel caps that are packed with weed that has been baked to "activate  "( decarb) the THC !-- U can adjust the dose to suit your mood -- It just happens to be great medicine for just about anything that ails U !-- What's gonna happen is U start with 2 plants then family or a friend gets sick U do some research and find out we can treat that with weed -- 2 plants aren't enough and U get another tent !-- It's the nature of the beast !--


----------



## mleiter (Sep 24, 2019)

OK, fair enough, stay away from auto-flower varieties.

Hemp Goddess, I think saw a post from you recommending QA Seeds as a good source. I am looking on that site now...there's just too many to choose from...LOL


----------



## mleiter (Sep 24, 2019)

I think I have settled on the strain Blue Kush sold by OAseeds.com.

https://oaseeds.com/en/3941-dinafem-seeds-blue-kush.html

Any thought on this one?


----------



## fellowsped (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't know about that one so I can't say for sure. However i'll throw out a suggestion   https://oaseeds.com/en/2677-mandala-seeds-hashberry.html?search_query=mandala&results=24     Mandala is a very well known company and their strain Satori is a site favorite.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2019)

The Blue Kush sounds great.  Looks like it is fairly easy to grow and is about a 50/50 hybrid, so shouldn't make you antsy.  Dinafem is a quality breeder.

I also really like Hashberry.  Mandala is a great company and my favorite strain is their Satori.  However, Hashberry is not available in a femmed seed, so you would have to grow more and weed out males.  As you are growing in a small space, this may not be possible or desirable.

Although I did get good service from OA Seeds, I made a seed order with a California company last week and expect my seeds any time.  Wanted to see if I could keep my business on this side of the Atlantic.  Weirdly, they do not seem to be much faster than ordering from Europe, though.  Looks like it is probably going to take about 2 weeks total.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Well, I went with the Blue Kush. Ordered them last night. I also sprang for the express shipping. So hopefully i get them in about 4-8 days. Super excited to get them in and get started. 

Fellowsped, thanks for you suggestion. I had already placed my order by the tie you chimed in or I would have checked yours out. Plus, for some reason, I've got blueberries on my brain. I decided I want that to be part of the strain I get for my first time.

Hemp Goddess; I would be interested to know your result from getting seeds states side. I would also prefer to buy in the US but for one reason or another I ended up at OASeeds.

And now for the most stressful part of this whole process. Hoping "the Man" does not take an interest in my precious cargo incoming. Here's hoping they have bigger fish to fry and my 5 little seeds will come home safe.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

They do...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2019)

I ordered Mimosa seeds from Artizen Seeds which is in Seattle. They have the Purple Punch THG grew. Took about 2 weeks to receive but they are in the states and the Symbiotic Genetics line all look pretty densely frosted. The Mimosa came highly recommended by umbra and my wife loves it. Very relaxing smoke. Smells like an orange creamsickle. I didn’t like having to send them a cashiers check but their communication is very good(responded within a few hours) and said after my initial order, I could pay other ways. Seeds were expensive but they came in the original breeders packaging and I had 100% germination as well as some freebie seeds.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

The seed will get thru !-- Blueberry ?-- I do like some blueberry weed  !-- got 5 babies to sex soon - I stacked 2 of Umbra's blueberries - it can't help but be blueberry !
 Mimosa ?-- That one is a keeper !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes. The Mimosa will be in my tent for as long as I can keep cloning. I have 4 healthy clones of her going now.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I can understand that OF - I think I read she was one of the 5 most desirable varieties last year ?-- I got a mixed bag going -- I got a bunch of newly rooted cuts off a revegged girl and a bunch of seed plants that need sexing !--


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Mimosa does sound like a good one to put on the list. Lots of people swearing by them. But of course that is a little ways down the road for my little farm.

OldFogy8; Glad you have a good US source. I will check them out next time.

Keef; Your posts are a little tricky, but i like them. It always take me a minute to get its meaning. LOL

Got my first equipment delivery today. It's like Christmas in September.  ...or maybe Hanukkah since I will be getting deliveries all week.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

M- Cuz I had a pretty severe head Injury about 20 years ago -- I ain't right !-- Traumatic Brain Injury -- 4 metal bars and a fist full of screws in my face -- PTSD -- It's OK to think I'm a little strange !-- I am !-- It's hemp got dammit !-- Prove it ain't !--


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

It's all good Keef, you do you. As the late great Jim Morrison once said,

People are Strange.

I certainly am. LOL


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

The legalization of commercial hemp nationwide is a boon for growers in prohibition states -- It is impossible to tell the difference between hemp and the fine weed we grow in the vegative state !-- I was trying to take some heat off the new grower -- Don't sweat it until U start seeing that frosty goodness -- Up until then It's hemp !


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

That's great to know. So ordering seeds, having them delivered and possessing them, even in prohibition Texas, is legal?


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 25, 2019)

well, no.  But it is done all the time.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Legal shmeagal -- I would not say yes but if U could get in trouble for getting seed in the mail I got a list of people I'd send seed !-- This is Texas it is against the law to even say the word marijuana !-- No dude - If U gonna worry about legal in Texas pack it in now !-- I think of prohibition as more of a suggestion than a law !-- Rules for not getting caught -- No tell -- No smell and No sell !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Nick got caught growing last year -- He's not in Texas but that's about what U can expect if U get caught !-- He can tell U about it or not !-- It can get expensive !- U get caught U can go to jail !

U got the guts for this ?


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Actually that is not entirely correct. While weed is still illegal in Texas at the State level (and Federal) it has been de-criminalized in many Texas Counties. So it really depends on which county you live in. Here is Harris County, a person can be caught with as much as 4 ounces and all they can do is take it from you. There is no ticket, no court date and no mark on your record. Been like that for a couple of years now. Now I am not exactly sure how cannabis plants fit in the mix, but what i do know is law enforcement officials in this county have stated they will devote no resources what so ever to persons prepossessing for personal use.

Here is an article from a few years ago that discusses it.

https://www.chron.com/news/houston-...ecriminalize-marijuana-in-Harris-10935947.php


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

So yes, it probably is technically still illegal to grow where I am at. But for someone like me, at most I will have 2-3 plants going, they are not interested in me. This is within my comfort range or I would not have started down this road at all.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

M- Good deal !-- Growing it is different than possession !- I relocated to Texas after Katrina !--Harris county ?-- I grew up in Conroe just north of there in Montgomery county !-- I'm East north east of there now !- I been growing on Padre Island out of Corpus for about 5 years ?-- I'm a water pharmer- aero under LEDs !-- I'm helping the nephew set up a grow  but ﹰI'm going to look at a remote 3 bedroom moble home this weekend - One bedroom for veg one for bloom and one to sleep in !-- I do a 4 part rotation of plants that will finish in about 60 days -- Move something to bloom every 2 weeks and after 2 months they start coming out of bloom for harvest every 2 weeks !--
Don't get too paranoid around here I been here 5 years or more and if they were hunting growers here they missed me !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I could be up in the woods north of Beaumont and maybe not ?


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice to meet you dude, stay safe out there.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

I keep my head down sometimes !--Oh I got some monsters growing Cuz !-- Most of them Texas born and bred !-- At one time lots of high class seed were passing thru my hands -- I kept a share of many then started doing some breeding !-- 
Ended up kinda going my own way !-- My **** don't got no fancy names but they ancestors all did !- Hang out awhile - trust grows slow around here but it grows -- Get this crop from the seed U ordered and maybe I can find U some Texas seed to grow after that ?--


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, I know what you mean brother. trust is hard, both ways. But that is OK. For now its great to have access to your knowledge. If down the road the opportunity presents itself then great. But it does not have to.

For now I am just experimenting. Like I said in my first post. What I am doing here is building knowledge because prohibition in this country is ending. Before our very eyes. Recreational is already legal in something for like 30% of the population. There is no stopping it now, because businesses and local governments are making too much money. I am positive the next president will take pot off schedule 1 status. The next big state to fall is gonna be Florida. Medical passed there in 2016 by almost 70%. Recreational is being put on the ballot for next cycle. I believe it'll pass, either then or next one. When it does I am gonna be ready. I'm gonna move back to Florida, where my family lives and open up a dispensary. My family already has land perfect for a small farm. I will grow my own and sell it perfectly legal at my bud store. The retire and ride off into the sunset. At least that is the plan.


----------



## Keef (Sep 25, 2019)

Good luck to U on that !-- We got some people in Florida if U get there and need contacts !-- I'm ride it out here !-- I want to live long enough to see it legal in my own  land !-- I don't have to play in the legal sandbox but I'd like to do that !-- 
The cost of setting up a legal operation are way beyond my means -- $250,000 licence or permit cost per year -- Could cost more than a million dollars  before by get your 1st seed wet !


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks man. I don't know if it'll cost that much. It doesn't cost that much to open a bar or pool hall. Those are my original ideas. But maybe it does. Hell once its legal you will be able to get banks to finance you. Wouldn't THAT be something to see. LOL  The point is I am planning my retirement. I will have the cash to open a business of some kind in 5 years. If the dispensary is a no go then it'll be something else. Whatever it is, in 5 years when I turn 55 I am taking early retirement and getting out of this ******* rat race I am in.

Getting good contacts in Florida and here would be great. Sometime down the road I might go grab a drink somewhere.


----------



## mleiter (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey guys, Thanks everyone for your help.

Because of the nature of this forum I have decided to create a new account with a name that isn't so close to my real name. I will still be around almost daily as I get my new space all set up. See you'll on the other side.


----------

